# To all those who DON'T snow foam.........



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Give me some reasons why i shouldn't buy anymore of the stuff. 

I know there are those that will snow foam till they die, and there are those that never have and never will, and finally those (maybe like me) that have but have questioned its purpose and given up. 

I have recently run out of my foam, but over the last few weeks i've been testing both with and without. And for the life of me on my well protected car i cannot see that the foam has removed more debris than just a good rinse with my Nilfisk. And if thats the case, and it's not just my eyes, whats the point of it?

Yes, i know it's fun. And yes, i know the neighbours looks at you like your a mentalist . But i just keep looking at all that foam sitting there on my drive that was once money, and thinking what has that really achieved? 

Is there anyone else in the same boat as me? What are your views?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

All depends how dirty the car is. I've managed to wash every week so far so just a quick jet wash down then bucket wash.

I personally would never get rid of snow foam fully. A 5 ltr is always handy


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

alex163 said:


> Give me some reasons why i shouldn't buy anymore of the stuff.
> 
> I know there are those that will snow foam till they die, and there are those that never have and never will, and finally those (maybe like me) that have but have questioned its purpose and given up.
> 
> ...


I am also wandering the same!!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Same boat as you mate. Snow foam has its fan boys D) its another retailingworld fail for me:thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Even with really dirty cars though, I've used snow foam on some of the families cars that haven't been washed for months, and had the same success just giving it a good initial blast.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

much prefer a tfr if i have to than snow foam, fun but thats about it


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Im no expert but i think a good shampo and mit are more important


----------



## Ian S (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm gonna keep on using it because I bought 5 gallons & I've still got half of it left, after that I'll probably give it a miss


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> much prefer a tfr if i have to than snow foam, fun but thats about it


What tfr you using mate? think i'm going to convert for really mucky washes.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

ian s said:


> i'm gonna keep on using it because i bought 5 gallons & i've still got half of it left, after that i'll probably give it a miss


5 gallons????


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

My main car shampoo doubles up as a snow foam plus its dirt cheap - 16 euros for a 12kg can, smells lovely and super lubricating and helps dry the car faster plus when sprayed from a foam lance kicks up some silly foam.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Think you guys just answered the question I've asked in a different thread, which was pretty much "What benefits will I get?"... Judging by this, nothing really but looking like I know what I'm doing . I clean my car mostly once a week, sometimes it has to wait a fortnight, but it's never too minging really.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Used to snow foam but now use a pre wash out of a pressure sprayer, much the same results with out fannying around with the snow foam lance.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Worked much better than pressure washing alone for me - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241248


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

I use snow foam when ever i can, i think it cleans my car alot before the 3bucket method, couldnt live without it now


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it is still worthwhile after a rinse for the extra lubrication, I like to foam before a 2BM wash for max lubrication to avoid inflicting any damage.

I don't think it cleans all that well but for the reasons above still has its place.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I think you need to do a one side foam other side rinse, when you see the difference then you decide if its for you or for not, heres my first shot of just a rinse down while I let snow foam dwell and the second is after the foam is rinsed down.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Worked much better than pressure washing alone for me - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241248


Thanks, interesting read.

I think the dwell time is the key there. 15mins is a long time, i've never left mine that long. after 5-10 mins its either all on the floor or drying all over the car. My drive is in a sunny spot so unless its really cold it dries quickly.

But i've never had results like that from my foam.


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

It does about the same as a good pressure washer blast in terms of dirt removed - my question is whether it's a gentler way to remove dirt... pressure washing has some risk of blasting grit along the bodywork, or pressing it into the paint before pushing it sideways. Snow foam doesn't.

Whether it makes enough difference to be worth the money, I don't know - but if it saves me a couple of swirls then I'm all for it.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My reason Alex are that I have a shared drive and everlasting foam on the floor gets me dodgy looks so I use VP Orange Prewash via a Pump sprayer and I have found that to work just as well


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

While I've still got snowfoam/magifoam available, I'll use it, if only for the lols.

Its only when I add a glug of car shampoo into the foam pre-mix, the solution has more cleansing 'bite' to it.

Similar to other members here, once the foam runs out, I will be looking at pre-wash solutions with greater interest.

Hoo ha.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is it just me but a really well prepared and maintained car almost keeps itself clean. 

Rain seems to clean my car, road dirt just washes off...

A quick jet wash before TBM seems to do the trick.

After saying all that, As I have never snow foamed I have just aquired a Chemical Guys Supersprayer. I may just change my mind.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

nc35 said:


> Is it just me but a really well prepared and maintained car almost keeps itself clean.
> 
> Rain seems to clean my car, road dirt just washes off...
> 
> ...


I think thats the key mate, i've found much less use for snow foam with well protected cars.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> My reason Alex are that I have a shared drive and everlasting foam on the floor gets me dodgy looks so I use VP Orange Prewash via a Pump sprayer and I have found that to work just as well


Any detrimental effect to your LSP using the pre wash mate?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

alex163 said:


> I think thats the key mate, i've found much less use for snow foam with well protected cars.


My Gtechniq C2 coated car seems to clean itself these days.

Nanotech monkeys for the win :thumb:


----------



## Batler (Dec 27, 2011)

I just use an citrus wash diluted maybe 3:1 and put that on with a pump sprayer and apc in the cracks and crevices. 

Still have a gallon of snowfoam just incase.

Just to add- if the car has decent protection and it's just a bit dusty I'll rinse with the jet wash then spray v7 on before going over with a drying towel. If you have a durable wax and you rinse the car regularly then I don't think you need snowfoam


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> My Gtechniq C2 coated car seems to clean itself these days.
> 
> Nanotech monkeys for the win :thumb:


Mate, I think I've already asked you this, but can't for the life of me find it...
What's the difference between C2 and C1.5? I just got C1.5, have I shot myself in the foot?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Not at all buddy - C1.5 is a superior product for additional gloss & beading properties.

However, C2 can be applied as a single stage product and/or can be used as quick detailer when diluted for easy top ups between washes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some of them seem to prematurely kill beading on waxes.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> Not at all buddy - C1.5 is a superior superior for additional gloss & beading properties.
> 
> However, C2 can be applied as a single stage product and/or can be used as quick detailer when diluted for easy top ups between washes.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Kinda mate, cheers. So really I should use C1.5 on the entire car when doing a full detail? (Which is what I've bought it for anyway...), and I can top that up with C2 as and when?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

themk2 said:


> Kinda mate, cheers. So really I should use C1.5 on the entire car when doing a full detail? (Which is what I've bought it for anyway...), and I can top that up with C2 as and when?


Yup - C1.5 for the extra gloss & beading & if you want to, C2 as a quick detailer spray for top ups.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Some of them seem to prematurely kill beading on waxes.


So what:tumbleweed:

I will add  as I am not trying to be an ****.
You will know better than I that lack of beading doesn`t mean the protection has failed.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Total waste of time when you could be getting on with a good wash.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Some of them seem to prematurely kill beading on waxes.


What about using snow foam on Gtech sealants, would it make the product give less durability of life expectancy ? I would use it if the car ever had a good amount of dirt onto it after EXO or C1 new ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what I do - snow foam on car treated with Gtechniq C2 leaves the car 80% - 90% clean on the 1st pass :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


>


LMAO! Omar = absolute LEGEND!

I was actually sat watching The Wire when I was on here last night, and the night before, and the one before that... etc... for the last month probs!
Worked through seasons 1 to 3, and I'm about 4 into the 4th!
Totally love it!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Check this wire thread out. :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> Check this wire thread out. :thumb:


Oh my god! We ALL love The Wire!! :0!! I'm in good company here!

Shocked!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Bought 10ltrs of foam and never got round to getting the lance :lol: 
To be honest I think it's just a fun and gimmicky thing, a good last with the pressure washer does the trick, and for a particularly dirty car or area I use AutoFinesse Citrus Power which really does work well if compared to an untreated area :thumb: 

Although I will but a lance just to give it a go :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

its all about the actual foam you use and dwell time, ive tried a lot that dont work but there are 2 clear winners that do what they say. So much so on a well waxed/sealed car you really do not need to touch it.

Chemical guys no touch foam is one and

Autobrite Magifoam is the other!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I don't use it any more because it seems to have no effect whatsoever, I use Serious Performance Ultra Citrus Cleaner or G101 instead.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

alex163 said:


> Give me some reasons why i shouldn't buy anymore of the stuff.


If it's not working as you think it should, surely that is reason enough?

Sell your foam lance, don't buy anymore snowfoam and use a good TFR through a sprayer instead.

All this 'stripping wax/sealant' is a moot point if you are going to re-apply anyway. If you have a ceramic sealant, it doesn't need it. If you are washing weekly as well, it's extra pointless.

IMO, It's only useful for very unwashed cars in very high concentrations. To foam a car washed weekly is just another way of getting something soapy on the car. Which you can do with your bucket and sponge anyway.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I only use foam when there is enough dirt on the car that will make the wash mitt dirty. The theory being I'm then not rubbing this into the paint.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you need a lance for all foam products?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For producing good snow foam, you need a foam lance and connector.


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

PrestigeChris said:


> its all about the actual foam you use and dwell time, ive tried a lot that dont work but there are 2 clear winners that do what they say. So much so on a well waxed/sealed car you really do not need to touch it.
> Chemical guys no touch foam is one and
> 
> Autobrite Magifoam is the other!


Agree with this - let Magfoam dwell for 30 mins or so and it really does shift most of the dirt.

Never found this though


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

renny said:


> Agree with this - let Magfoam dwell for 30 mins or so and it really does shift most of the dirt.
> 
> Never found this though


I use magifoam and even I don't get 30 mins dwell time, I get 5-10 mins at most.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

How can you leave it for 30 minutes? In the SE we actually get sunshine so it would dry in minutes lol


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what happens to me with Magifoam, it starts to dry up after 5-10 mins.

Any longer dwell time, and it's a bugger to blast off.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

all about weather etc i assume, on a normal not sunny day with a decent concentration 30 minutes is easy with both. Agree on a sunny day that 10 minutes and you start to dry it on the panel!


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

EastUpperGooner said:


> How can you leave it for 30 minutes? In the SE we actually get sunshine so it would dry in minutes lol


Stop showing off with your good weather


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah sorry, all weather dependent!!

I've actually managed 45 mins in the cooler months. I find, in direct sunshine that 20 mins is your lot. In the summer it's obviously less.

However, where possible I try not to wash the car when it's too hot and sunny anyway.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> For producing good snow foam, you need a foam lance and connector.


 me! They saw us lot coming with prices like that, didn't they?...
I'll have to do some serious thinking on that, but at the mo' I'll stick without it.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

themk2 said:


> Stop showing off with your good weather


It's been raining pretty much constantly for the last month.

Last summer was good though.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe because I mix Magifoam with a glug of Car Shampoo and or 3 squirts of Hyper Wash affects the consistency of the foam, but it gives it more 'bite' in the cleansing dept.

I always apply magifoam to a dry car, and I can't get more than 10 mins max.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

EastUpperGooner said:


> It's been raining pretty much constantly for the last month.
> 
> Last summer was good though.


Lol. last summer was good, aye. This year thus far though the weather has been gash!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

themk2 said:


> me! They saw us lot coming with prices like that, didn't they?...
> I'll have to do some serious thinking on that, but at the mo' I'll stick without it.


It's not a 'must have' - imho, just build up on the essentials first, and look to snowfoam and lances if you still want to introduce a pre-wash phase to your regime.

As soon as my current supply of snowfoam runs out, I'll be looking closer at various citrus pre-washes as my next purchase.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> It's not a 'must have' - imho, just build up on the essentials first, and look to snowfoam and lances if you still want to introduce a pre-wash phase to your regime.
> 
> As soon as my current supply of snowfoam runs out, I'll be looking closer at various citrus pre-washes as my next purchase.


These citrus pre-wash products are getting some good comments on here, I have to say!
Maybe I'll look to those soon enough as well!

Does the citrus not strip your sealants though?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

So long as they are diluted correctly most of them are wax/LSP (last stage product) safe.

Best of all, they can be applied with an 'el cheapo garden sprayer pump. :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> So long as they are diluted correctly most of them are wax/LSP (last stage product) safe.
> 
> Best of all, they can be applied with an 'el cheapo garden sprayer pump. :thumb:


Sounds good to me!
I need to get some spray bottles on Sat for my water for claying and my IPA


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

He, he - a man on a mission, I like :thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

A mission 'indeed'... 
I just desperately need a garage or carport now for a day


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure what all this negative talk about the weather has come from, March was sunny and warm, April is wet yet sunny spells and very much needed right now. The April showers are officially back which is also a good thing. I guarantee this summer will be a cracker, you can-quote me on that too.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I use if the car is very dirty or has missed its weekly wash.

also handy to use for a quick blast after iron x-ing and tar-ing (excuse my bad england:lol: ) 

And at £15-20 for 5 litres not the most expensive item


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Tips said:


> Maybe because I mix Magifoam with a glug of Car Shampoo and or 3 squirts of Hyper Wash affects the consistency of the foam, but it gives it more 'bite' in the cleansing dept.
> 
> I always apply magifoam to a dry car, and I can't get more than 10 mins max.


Same here, we must be the only ones 

Lasts really well between the cobbles on the drive though :lol:

WD


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Alex, if your looking for a good foam to try ill send you some. The best one I've came across (mick will vouch for it, as wi craigqq and possibly amiller and some others). 

I don't snow foam every wash but sometime I can do touchless with snow foam.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

only use it if i'm doing a really dirty car and i mix in some apc with it.


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Alex, if your looking for a good foam to try ill send you some. The best one I've came across (mick will vouch for it, as wi craigqq and possibly amiller and some others).
> 
> I don't snow foam every wash but sometime I can do touchless with snow foam.


What snow foam do you use then??


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

After testing various methods, I use Magifoam on a dry car and let it dwell for at least 15 mins (while I do the wheels) quite a bit of dirt runs off with the foam, but lots more comes off with the pressure washer when rinsing the foam off, rather than when not using foam.


----------

